
Volkswagen Admits to Testing Diesel Fumes on Monkeys - djsumdog
https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/volkswagen-admits-to-testing-diesel-fumes-on-monkeys-which-is-messed-up/#ftag=CAD590a51e
======
castle-bravo
In Canada right now there is a lot of buzz around cannabis startups. I think
there's definitely a synergy there that could be exploited by the diesel
industry: cannabis diesel additives that offset the harmful health effects of
diesel fumes, automobiles that double as drug delivery vehicles, aromatherapy
and so on.

------
King-Aaron
God damn.

I would have more to say, but that's actually quite shocking.

I think the journalist could have done without the low-brow comment about the
type of cartoon being watched at the end there. I personally didn't see the
humour as being particularly fitting here.

------
leoh
The joke at the end of the article was really inappropriate. Shame on CNET.

------
grad_ml
I would suggest folks to watch netflix tv series “Dirty Money".

------
blackrock
Talk about blowing smoke up a monkey's a..

